# Scolopendra heros arizonensis



## Brandon

Today, I went collecting for tarantulas and centipedes. I'v been collecting for many years and have had yet to come across this very extreamly rare pede, Scolopendra heros arizonensis. It is so rare that it isnt even on the market. Here is a pics

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## petitegreeneyes

Is the head like a dark blue. That is one unique looking pede.


----------



## Brandon

No the head is black, as well as the tail

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## Henry Kane

Dude! How lucky is that?! Looks like a young one too. How big would you say it is? 

Best of luck in keeping it. 

See ya.
Atrax


----------



## Brandon

Atrax,
  Yea this one is younge from my understanding. Its about 4.5 inches, but they are known for getting up to 9 /10 inches so its hard to say.

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## BugBoyX

Must be nice to just go outside and be able to collect something like that.  All we've got up here in PA are house centipedes and stone centipedes.    At least that's all I know of this far north.  I'd love to get my hands on a S. heros arizonensis.


----------



## Professor T

That subspecies is the reverse color of an S. heros I caught in southern Kansas. The one I caught had a *red head and antenna*, with a *black body*. Anybody know the subspecies that would range into Southeast Kansas?



> _Originally posted by Brandon _
> *Today, I went collecting for tarantulas and centipedes. I'v been collecting for many years and have had yet to come across this very extreamly rare pede, Scolopendra heros arizonensis. It is so rare that it isnt even on the market. Here is a pics
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Brandon *


----------



## Mister Internet

*Re: Re: Scolopendra heros arizonensis*



> _Originally posted by Professor T _
> *That subspecies is the reverse color of an S. heros I caught in southern Kansas. The one I caught had a red head and antenna, with a black body. Anybody know the subspecies that would range into Southeast Kansas? *


That's definitely S. heros castaneiceps...


----------



## Mister Internet

> _Originally posted by Brandon _
> *Today, I went collecting for tarantulas and centipedes. I'v been collecting for many years and have had yet to come across this very extreamly rare pede, Scolopendra heros arizonensis. It is so rare that it isnt even on the market. Here is a pics
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Brandon *


Man, that is so cool.... I've got one of those coming next week... that is awesome that you were able to collect one... yeah, all the heros grow to the 9/10 range equally as far as I know...


----------



## Brandon

Thank you  Yea 9/10 is on the larger size for this speices but still large. They are scarce at best, I went collecting in the same area and must have turned over hundreds of rock, didnt find a one. Did collect a couple 7 inch S polymorpha, but that was about it in the Pede world.

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## Steven.WK

Are these native to AZ? Do they like it moist? I thought it was very dry in AZ.


----------



## beetleman

ive got 1 also in my MASSIVE  pede collection,i guess it's going on 2years,molted twice it's about 8" very hardy pede,and dam aggressive too,i keep mine on semimoist substrate,small waterdish,really cool animal,i also have the banded form(portal local)very attractive too,enjoy yours that 's an excellent find,and yeah they are pretty rare on the market.


----------



## reptilist

*I saw one of those a couple days ago...*

It was a big centipede (6" +), it's head and tail end were black, body and the end appendages were orange (except one of them was broke off)...It was very nice looking.

I drove to work with it in my pants. It dropped out of my left leg when I got out of my rig. I caught it with my forceps and released it in the desert adjacent to the parking lot. It did not bite me.

I don't generally put dollar signs to native animals, but since inverts are legal to collect and sell in Arizona, I have to ask...Was it worth anything?


----------

